# BILGE PUMP  Head: 3m (0,3 bar)



## RCLB

Hola a todos del Forum!


Estoy haciendo un traducción del inglés al español para una fábrica de barcos y necesito ayuda.

Hay un objeto que se utiliza en barcos llamado_* bilge pump*_ (*bomba de achique* en Español) que es utilizado para drenar el agua del fondo del barco.

Estoy traduciendo las especificaciones técnicas de este producto pero hay una parte que no comprendo y no logro encontrar un traducción en español que sea comprensible en el lenguaje técnico naval.

Abajo está el original en inglés y la traducción que hice al español:

*         Model:       *                 AD-350                                 *Modelo:* AD-350 

*         Flow rate:       *                 1.89 m³/h                        *Velocidad del flujo:* 1.89 m³/h 

*         Current:       *                 2.2A / 1.2A                       *Corriente:* 2.2A / 1.2A 

*         Voltage:       *                 12- or 24 V.dc                     *Voltaje:* 12- or 24 V.dc 

*         Head:       *                 3m (0,3 bar)                       *     ???????:* ??? (??????)

*Lead wire:  *100cm                            *Cable conductor:* 100cm 

A final de cuentas, cómo puedo traducir este_ "*         Head:       * *3m (0,3 bar) "*_ técnica y claramente?

Aquí está el sitio :  http://www.myariadnesloop.nl/accessoires/bilgepumps

Solo me falta eso pra acabar la traducción y vuestra ayuda es importantísima.

Muchas gracias.



*





Modelo:* AD-350 
_*Velocidad del flujo*_*:* 1.89 m³/h 
*Corriente:* 2.2A / 1.2A 
*Voltaje:* 12- or 24 V.dc 
*Head???:* 3m (0,3 bar) 
*Cable conductor:* 100cm 



*



Lead wire: *100cm


----------



## Javeke

RCLB said:


> Hola a todos del Forum!
> 
> 
> Estoy haciendo un traducción del inglés al español para una fábrica de barcos y necesito ayuda.
> 
> Hay un objeto que se utiliza en barcos llamado_* bilge pump*_ (*bomba de achique* en Español) que es utilizado para drenar el agua del fondo del barco.
> 
> Estoy traduciendo las especificaciones técnicas de este producto pero hay una parte que no comprendo y no logro encontrar un traducción en español que sea comprensible en el lenguaje técnico naval.
> 
> Abajo está el original en inglés y la traducción que hice al español:
> 
> *Model: *AD-350 *Modelo:* AD-350
> 
> *Flow rate: *1.89 m³/h *Velocidad del flujo:* 1.89 m³/h
> 
> *Current: *2.2A / 1.2A *Corriente:* 2.2A / 1.2A
> 
> *Voltage: *12- or 24 V.dc *Voltaje:* 12- or 24 V.dc
> 
> *Head: *3m (0,3 bar) *???????:* ??? (??????)
> 
> *Lead wire: *100cm *Cable conductor:* 100cm
> 
> A final de cuentas, cómo puedo traducir este_ "* Head: **3m (0,3 bar) "*_ técnica y claramente?
> 
> Aquí está el sitio : http://www.myariadnesloop.nl/accessoires/bilgepumps
> 
> Solo me falta eso pra acabar la traducción y vuestra ayuda es importantísima.
> 
> Muchas gracias.*
> 
> Modelo:* AD-350
> _*Velocidad del flujo*_*:* 1.89 m³/h
> *Corriente:* 2.2A / 1.2A
> *Voltaje:* 12- or 24 V.dc
> *Head???:* 3m (0,3 bar)
> *Cable conductor:* 100cm
> *
> Lead wire: *100cm



Eso se refiere a lo que en español se denomina "altura de bombeo", "altura manométrica" o "cabeza de la bomba".


----------



## RCLB

Así que puedo utilizar las 3 sin problema? Son sinónimos?


----------



## Javeke

RCLB said:


> Así que puedo utilizar las 3 sin problema? Son sinónimos?



Sí. También "cabeza de descarga".


----------



## RCLB

Javeke said:


> Sí. También "cabeza de descarga".




Muchas gracias amigo!

Me ayudaste muchísimo!


----------



## Gabriel

También "Elevación" o "Altura de elevación".

Y "flow rate" es "caudal". ¡Nada de "velocidad de flujo", por favor!


----------



## RCLB

Gracias amigo Porteño!

Tengo otra:  _"Pump with internal *bypass*" = "Bomba con ?????? interno"_

No logro encontrar  _"bypass" _en ese sentido.  Conozco esa palabra en el sentido médico.

Me pueden ayudar con esa también?  

 Gracias!


----------



## Gabriel

A veces se suele traducir "derivación", pero yo dejaría "bypass".
Derivación es un desvío, bypass en un desvío rodeando algo y luego un retorno a la misma ruta, y hasta donde yo sé no existe en español una palabra que represente exactamente eso. Es el mismo sentido que el médico: te desvías de la arteria principal por un conducto paralelo, rodeas lo que quieres esquivar, y luego retornas a la misma arteria en un punto más allá de lo que esquivaste.


----------



## runacacha

bypass = DESVIO

head = altura (se entiende desde ya de bombeo; no hace falta repetir de bombeo)

flowrate = caudal


----------



## Vampiro

Bypass es bypass, no se traduce porque cualquier equivalente en español sólo provocaría confusiones.
Head: Cabeza.  Tal cual; lo entiende cualquiera que trabaje en el rubro (puedes poner "altura de cabeza" y nadie se va extrañar tampoco).
Flow rate: Caudal, como ya han apuntado.

Saludos.
_


----------

